# Another help Qustion ID



## florida1098 (May 15, 2015)

serial number 160908, Unicantor seat serial number 02. thanks. Any idea of year, Please
This one a fellow forum member sent me a pic of sold for $2100 https://www.flickr.com/photos/rentalbikeitaly/5961788348


----------



## florida1098 (May 15, 2015)

This one is on Fl CL


----------

